# WPI Emergency Preparedness Coordinator



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Emergency Preparedness Coordinator
Institution:
*Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/23/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Emergency Preparedness Coordinator

Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

*Department:* Campus Police

*Position Status:* Administrative Exempt Positions

*Basic Function:*
This Position is critical in making sure the WPI University is prepared to respond effectively and collaboratively in an emergency. In conjunction with campus and leadership teams, this position will assess, develop and maintain WPI's crisis management plans, Emergency Operations (EOC), and internal incident communication plan.
A primary focus is to provide training and oversight to ensure that all teams understand their responsibilities, and maintain the appropriate tools and knowledge, to respond in an emergency.

It will be critical for this position to quickly build strong relationships, communication, and consensus within WPI, as well as with the city, county and state agencies, and WPI's local communities.

It is critical that Emergency Management/Preparedness Manager bring a strong focus on intercultural competence, equity and inclusion to the role, in addition to technical ICS expertise and experience leading the assessment and analysis of organizational emergency preparedness.

*Responsibilities:*


Develops, coordinates and maintains WPIs crisis management plans, policies and procedures and emergency operations. Prepares for, responding to and continuing operations during and into the recovery phase from natural or other types of disasters; and improving the ability to mitigate against, prepare for, respond to, and continue operations during and into the recovery phase from natural or other types of disasters.
Plans, implements and coordinates the development of the Emergency Operations Center (EOC) and internal Incident communication plan.
Assists in maintaining essential academic and business services and operations as timely as possible.
Develops and reviews policies, programs, and procedures for any new legal requirement. Keeps abreast of changes to new laws and regulations. Reviews, assesses and analyzes emergency situation to recommend appropriate actions.
Demonstrates a working knowledge of campus operations in order to coordinate cross campus response in the event of an emergency, and be able to access and coordinate appropriate resources for emergency situations.
Develops and maintains current knowledge of campus operations in order to coordinate cross campus response in the event of an emergency, and be able to access and coordinate appropriate resources for emergency situations.
Develops, implements, and coordinates college-wide emergency training, to include understanding of Incident Command Systems (ICS)/National Incident Management Systems (NIMS). Prepares and delivers appropriate training to leadership teams in the use of ICS. Assures that the college ICS system can be integrated into a Unified Command with external agencies.
Oversees and works with all areas of the college to facilitate and maintain a college-wide business continuity plan in the event of a disaster or other events that significantly impacts the operations of the college.
Leads and conducts ongoing evaluations of college preparedness, including initial and periodic assessments of natural, human and technological hazards and threats. Works collaboratively with WPIs General Counsel, IGSD, and Environmental Health and Safety and communicates the probability of risk, health and safety of res ponders, continuity of operations and impacts to facilities, infrastructures and mission of the college.
Coordinates the design and development of emergency preparedness/operations plans and programs. Conducts, at a minimum yearly emergency management exercises that may incorporate regional partners for Unified Command scenarios. Evaluates the effectiveness and efficiency of exercises and responses.
Serves as liaison to local, state, and federal emergency response groups in order to communicate with college, city, state, and federal agencies in the event of an emergency. Coordinates with college departments.
Ensures the readiness of the colleges Emergency Operations Centers (EOC) to include analysis and inventory of the necessary operational equipment; directs the participants of the EOC management team.
Researches and assists in implementation of multi-dimensional communications (e.g. redundancy to ensure multiple modes of communications) and enhances education, awareness, and understanding of what to do before, during and after crisis and disaster events to the college community.
Evaluates and identifies response resources including college, community and regional affiliated groups. Develops agreements with such entities to facilitate acquisition of emergency relief materials Designs management systems and trains all staff on proper procedures, protocol and capabilities.
Prepares and coordinates preparation of reports, after actions, and applications to State and Federal agencies, in conjunction with Risk Management, for any applicable reimbursement and financial assistance needed to recover from disasters.
Responds to emergencies and planned events during off hours.
Attends updated position related training and certifications.
*Qualifications:*


Bachelors Degree in Emergency Preparedness Management, Preparedness/Planning, Public Administration, Business, Fire Science, Environmental Science, Health & Safety, or related field (Relevant experience may substitute for the degree requirement on a year-for year basis).
Four (4) years experience working emergency preparedness programs addressing all hazards and emergencies; including preparation of emergency preparedness plans and assignment within a Unified Command Post.
Two (2) years leading emergency preparedness programs.
Completion of ICS 100, 200, 300, 400, 700B and 800B.
Special/Preferred Qualifications
Demonstrated success leading the assessment and analysis of organizational emergency preparedness, and development of and integrated plan to address gaps.


Demonstrated success building/maintaining relationships, and working collaboratively toward a consensus with a wide diversity of people, levels and organizations.
Experience developing and implementing training plans in Higher Ed organization; including identification or training needs to ensure success for each role.
Able to show positive impact of strong communication (written and verbal), intercultural and interpersonal skills; especially to facilitate, influence and build consensus.
Demonstrated success in emergency management in a complex organization.
Advanced professional development training in Emergency Management or Business Continuity to include application within a University setting.
Demonstrated ability to develop and maintain various social media platforms allowing for additional means of communication on matters of emergency response and preparedness.
Upon preliminary offer candidate must undertake and pass a full medical exam, drug testing and psychological exam.
*Posting Date:* 07/19/2018

*Close Date:*

*Open Until Filled:* Yes

*Special Instructions to Applicants:*
Three (3) written letters of reference attached to job application.

*EEO Information:*
WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

*Criminal Background Check Statement:*
A pre-employment criminal records check is required.

*To apply, visit:* https://careers.wpi.edu/postings/5985

jeid-28d520a5d24bbc4f8e075b51fb6598bd










*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1261813


----------

